# A Teribe able Christmas present



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

My pair of Teribe's transported a while ago, I figured babies would show up soon and today I saw the first one sitting out on the brom axil, hopefully I can get a picture soon. A nice little present if I say so myself.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

How awesome is that! Merry Christmas..


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

markpulawski said:


> My pair of Teribe's transported a while ago, I figured babies would show up soon and today I saw the first one sitting out on the brom axil, hopefully I can get a picture soon. A nice little present if I say so myself.


Congrats, I just found another popa froglet today myself!


----------



## kate801 (Jul 7, 2011)

Awesome Mark! Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

cschub13 said:


> Congrats, I just found another popa froglet today myself!


I found a el dorado and a cauchero froglet!


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

Congrats! I need to find a female teribe for one of these 2 males.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

A pic of the pair, this female actually had a nose sore that got big before I noticed and she certainly would have been lost had I not treated it 2 times a day for about a week, you can see the scar in the pic but she is fully healed. I was hoping to get a pic of the lone baby that came out but though growing well is still a bit shy.


----------



## JayMillz (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey Mark, what was your method for treatment?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Intrusive neosurgical amplitude....Neosporin 2 times a day for 3 or 4 days then once a day for 3 or 4 more.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Finally a pic of the baby.








And a pic of the parents producing a clutch today.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Mark, Are you letting the parents rear it?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

If you mean leave it in with the parents, yes it will stay in their viv. My experience is that most baby Pums will do best left in with the parents for 2 - 3 months, there are however some Pums that seem they don't want company and the babies seem to disappear after 3 - 4 weeks. A lot of that also depends on size of the viv but I do believe I have had a few males that will dispatch offspring on a regular basis.


----------

